# Urethane Expanding Foam. A LOCAL SOURCE!!



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

* I have found a locally available source for urethane expanding foam!* Just got back from Michael's Crafts, and found "Garden Splendor Quick Arrange Mounting Foam" http://www.floralsupply.com/cat.cgi?s=Quick Arrange&c=dsgnaccs

This is available in the floral section of the store, and is sold as a pourable filler foam for floral arranging. Michaels sells a 12 oz kit (two six oz bottles) for $10.99
(you can use your 40% off coupon) I am estimating this kit will yield three normal size skulls.

ok...here is the kicker....My store had the kits on clearance for $1 !!!!!! I cleaned them out of their last five kits, and will be checking other local michaels this weekend. mwa hahahaha.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

leave it Dave to get the good deal..
I hope you tried themout before you go get more ...maybe they don't expand anymore
would'nt that be a kicker...
hope they work for ya


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

They are working just fine Lilly! The density is good, and the finished texture is excellent out of the mold. I don't expect to find any more on clearance, but even if I purchase the regular price less the 40%, it will be roughly $2 per skull.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Just got back from Michaels. The Quick Arrange foam has been discontinued by Michael's. The manager told me it was put on clearance. Our store only had two kits left when they clearanced it and they are gone. Oh well, would have been nice to get for a buck.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Dave, thanks so much for passing along such a great find. I've been to Michael's two days in a row. Looks like I'll be going back tomorrow to look for some foam. Good thing it's so close to me.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats good Dave...
I wonder who else would have them ..
who makes it Dave


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Checked my Micheals today - and they don't have any more.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for a great tip, we managed to get some that was marked down to $1.99! 
I have not used proper two part foam before, just Great Stuff. All that I did for that was mist the latex mold with water. Does this foam require any release agent or other special handling when used in a latex mold?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I didn't get a 40% off coupon.....

Where are they?

NEVERMIND....found it in the coupon sticky! 
DUH!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Discontinued...Crap. Just my luck. Maybe other floral retailers has something similar?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Phil said:


> Thanks for a great tip, we managed to get some that was marked down to $1.99!
> I have not used proper two part foam before, just Great Stuff. All that I did for that was mist the latex mold with water. Does this foam require any release agent or other special handling when used in a latex mold?


A thin coat of vaseline is all the release agent you will need Phil. Glad to see someone else was able to cash in on this! 
When mixing this up, be sure to mix it well and mix it quickly. You will have approx. 45 seconds from the time you start mixing until it starts to expand....mix for about 30 and pour it in the mold. Good luck!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Alright, now I am hooked on two-part foam! I have not demolded everything yet but I can't believe how much better it is to work with than Great Stuff. The tips were right on and better than the instructions in the kit. Thanks for the help Dave.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

I went to my local Michael's and asked for this stuff over the weekend. They looked at me like I had two heads. Oh well!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I also struck out. ((((((Sigh)))))


----------

